# 68 mercury 200 steering siezed



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use a 50/50 mix of aft and acetone and dribble it on the stuck parts. Keep at it and it will penetrate, not a squirt and done project.


----------



## ang (Jun 20, 2012)

its the entire steering. were would i put it? take out the grease zerk?


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

Just dabb it everywhere, and often, and give it some time.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Replace the old crank seals while it's apart.


----------



## ang (Jun 20, 2012)

I think im going to have to buy this
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Swivel-Tilt-Exhaust-Mercury-outboard-200-20-HP-others-SN4061539-1977-Write-/201300699813?nav=SEARCH

I dont think the steerings going to get free


----------



## ang (Jun 20, 2012)

i got the steering free. the stop switch was bad i had to replace it. i got a universal kill switch. it has 4 pins, should it be wired so on "on" the switch is open or closed? and can anyone tell me what order the diaphragms go? theres 4
thanks


----------

